# Best cheap penny loafers?



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm looking for a pair of penny loafers but I'm on a budget due to the evil taxman last month. Is there anything worth buying that's less than $100? I don't think I could wear used shoes though.


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

I should add that I looked at Bass and thought the quality was poor. Surely there's something else good that won't break the bank?


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I was going to suggest the Weejuns but I suppose that's out. I saw some really nice ones at the Cole Haan outlet store in Cabazon CA. last month. My real go to shoe though is the most un-Trad Eccos. They have some great loafers.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Bostonian or Rockport shoes.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I snagged some AE Everetts on ebay for $105 new. Great shoe.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

J. Crew has theirs marked down from $150 to about $100 right now. They're made in Romania. I have a pair that I have been happy with. Sizes run true. I wear a 12d. Much better than the pair of Bass weejuns I own as they are not the brush off leather.

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...294+20~~~20+16+4294967169~15~~~~~~~/97576.jsp


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I was very impressed with Sebago, at non-outlet prices they were head and shoulders above Bass.

edit: I also highly recommend sperry rubber soled pennies for casual wear.


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

Good you've ruled out Bass; the popular Gilman loafer quickly stretches and contorts into a sad, loose approximation of a shoe. Looks great new though.

For my money, you can't do better than the Cole Haan pinch penny. $150 retail but $100 on sale is common.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Beefeater said:


> J. Crew has theirs marked down from $150 to about $100 right now. They're made in Romania. I have a pair that I have been happy with. Sizes run true. I wear a 12d. Much better than the pair of Bass weejuns I own as they are not the brush off leather.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...294+20~~~20+16+4294967169~15~~~~~~~/97576.jsp


Is this a good show? Well made? Anyone have experience with J Crew?

Is it sold in store where it can be tried on, or is this a web only sale?


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I think they're a fine every-other-day loafer. I have about 6-7 loafers, and this falls reliably in the middle of the rotation. Leather sole, ok but not great construction. I have no idea whether they are sold in store, but likely the discount is only online. I'll post a pic later to show their condition after about a year of said wearing. I would say they are appropriately priced at the sale price, which is what I paid about a year ago.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Pics of the J. Crew Loafer*



















What I would draw your attention to is the creasing that is the sign of a middle-of-the-road shoe that has not been heavy in rotation. If you wear them everyday, the results could be worse. But regular leather care treatment is always a plus. Hope this helps!


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Search ebay.
$100.00 should get you a great deal.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ eBay is indeed your best bet as you can find high quality shoes discounted below a $100. $100 is a difficult limit because there's a lot of junk below $100 and some pretty decent stuff around $140. 

All this is discussion doesn't really help unless you specify what details you like in a loafer - what color, type of leather, pinch, beef roll, chiseled toe, lhs, tassel, full strap, kick heel, etc., etc.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

My Bass Gilmans are fine, haven't stretched out at all. 

If you want new I'd go with Sebago; if the brush-off bothers you, Do the Swab (rubbing alcohol takes off the shine).

You can get almost new AEs for next to nothing on eBay.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I went to Sebagos about 10 years ago: excellent quality for the price, and they hold their shape for a long time.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 for Bass Gilmans. Mine have not stretched in a noticeable way at all, and I've worn them something like twice a week for half a year or so.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a very nice pair of Cole Haan pinch penny loafers in oxblood, though mine are a bit older with the green label. My older ones were made in the USA, so that may reduce my credibility about new ones.

Zappo's has them currently for $110 at this point-fully lined and nicer than Weejuns and Sebago (in my opinion, at least my old ones), and pretty close to the target price. https://www.zappos.com/cole-haan-pinch-penny-black (available in both black and burgundy).

Are any of the non-Air Cole Haans still made in the US?


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

Ditto on the Cole Haan's (mine were made offshore and they are perfectly fine), if you can find them on sale at the outlet. I have Made in USA Bass Weejuns--check the Trad thrift forum for these; they are great shoes. Brooks Brothers has an occasional sale that would put their loafers at or under $100; worth checking if you can wait until the price is right.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Overstock has these nice Sebago loafers for $58.99. 

https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Sebago-Mens-Arcus-Slip-on-Loafers/4099560/product.html


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I would advise going with your gut on the weejuns- I for one though that they were very poor shoes, even at a sale price.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm (Apr 12, 2010)

Beefeater said:


> What I would draw your attention to is the creasing that is the sign of a middle-of-the-road shoe that has not been heavy in rotation. If you wear them everyday, the results could be worse. But regular leather care treatment is always a plus. Hope this helps!


Thanks, that is very helpful. I am going to order a pair. For $99 I doubt they can be beat. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the ideas! I'm going to see if I can track some of these down locally to look at in person. I think the Bass I looked at wasn't the Gilman but whatever is their cheapest so maybe the Gilman is in the running too. I didn't like the finish of the ones I looked at, mainly, but it had the look. Just looking for something that's sort of like that, a classic penny loafer.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

FWIW, I know a guy who has the J. Crew loafers and he seems happy with them. As long as you keep trees in them and manage to treat the leather now and then, they'll be fine.


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

Like others, I'd suggest Ebay. You can set up a search and have the results emailed to you when an auction for your shoes is listed. I got a pair of AE Waldens this way for $100.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I got a pair of AE Everetts from the company outlet store in Ohio a few weeks ago for $100. I think I snagged the last pair of 10D, but they were real helpful in tracking those down.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Good deals*



RichardSergeant said:


> I should add that I looked at Bass and thought the quality was poor. Surely there's something else good that won't break the bank?


I got some new in box- made in USA Weejuns in 10C for about $90 on ebay a few weeks ago. They will likely last a few years with proper care. They came with original box and they feel great. Keep your eyes open and I am sure you will find some.


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Bostonian or Rockport shoes.


No offense, but do you personally own everything you recommend in every thread? If you do, you've got about the biggest wardrobe of anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

PMRuby said:


> No offense, but do you personally own everything you recommend in every thread? If you do, you've got about the biggest wardrobe of anyone I've ever seen.


No offense taken in asking this, but no, I do not own everything I recommend.(It would be great, though) I, however,still like to make suggestions to help people out on there search to find what they want or need. 

(I like helping people... it's my nature)


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

LL Bean penny loafers, beef roll style. I have the cordovan and they are very well made for a sub-$100 shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Johnston & Murphy "Ski Mocc" in a brown leather. I don't know if they still offer this colour but if so these would be another good option.

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/copyofjohn061510101301m.jpg/
https://img819.imageshack.us/i/copyofjohn061510101352o.jpg/


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Another vote for Sebago I have both a black and brown pairs I picked up 11 years ago and they have held up nicely.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Curious what people think about whether moving up to something in the $200 level, say an AE Kenwood or Walden is worth it?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've found over the past few years that the sweet spot for better shoes is between $300-$700. Below that and you're going to pay the difference in discomfort, visible wear, etc. while diminishing returns start to kick in around $700* when you've departed from a rational relationship between cost of manufacture and retail.

*This does not count bespoke shoes, which I'm told are simply delicious and worth every ingot.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't seem there is a lot in the low side of your range in a basic penny, or am I missing something. Seems like once you start talking about shell and calf its a quick trip to an $600.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Johnston & Murphy "Ski Mocc" in a brown leather.


A durable, solidly built, and very comfortable shoe - my answer to the OP's question, too. https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1216&pid=21704

Best of all, J&M does refurbish this model. Premium, $115; Basic, $90. It is one of the least expensive penny loafers for which this type of service is offered. If you get attached to your pair of Ski Mocs, there's some prospect of keeping them a while! https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/help_refurb.aspx


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The AE Walden is probably passable, but each time I've encountered a penny in that price range it gets a "meh" at best. To tell the truth, it seems the simpler the shoe design the harder it is to fake quality. Fit and finish are just too evident on a simple loafer whereas a wingtip may have enough distracting detail to notice the poor quality without a closer inspection. At the end of the day your feet will know no matter what.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, wrong answer.

The catagory is "Best cheap penny loafers for under $100.00"

Doot doot doot...

WouldaShoulda??

"What are Florshiems??"

You are correct!!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

martylane said:


> Like others, I'd suggest Ebay. You can set up a search and have the results emailed to you when an auction for your shoes is listed. I got a pair of AE Waldens this way for $100.


For new or slightly worn?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I always bought Sperry loafers which I loved back in college. But if you can get Sebago for $58, go for it.

Wish Bass would see the opportunity for a premium, USA made non-brush off shoe. Last time I was at the outlet they were actually touting the brush off leather! I couldn't believe it. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Sorry, wrong answer.
> 
> The catagory is "Best cheap penny loafers for under $100.00"
> 
> ...


I've got 5 or 6 pennys. It may be the case that my Florsheims, bought in nearly new condition on Ebay for next to nothing, get worn the most.


----------



## CRMW (Nov 7, 2009)

Another vote for the LLBean's, however with tax's & shipping they will end up over the $100 target.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Though just over $100, I'm pretty happy with the BB's classic pennies that are normally $188, but only ~$140 whenever they have their 25% off.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

RichardSergeant said:


> I should add that I looked at Bass and thought the quality was poor. Surely there's something else good that won't break the bank?


I just replaced 2 pairs of Weejuns I bought in college in 1980. The new ones really don't look much different. Only time will tell about their longevity.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> I've found over the past few years that the sweet spot for better shoes is between $300-$700. Below that and you're going to pay the difference in discomfort, visible wear, etc. while diminishing returns start to kick in around $700* when you've departed from a rational relationship between cost of manufacture and retail.


I think your pricing is completely arbitrary and I recommend others ignore it and come up with their own trigger prices.


P & G said:


> Wish Bass would see the opportunity for a premium, USA made non-brush off shoe.


They did. It was called the Gilman and it was identical to the regular Weejun but with upgraded leather. I think two people here bought it and the rest complained it was too expensive. I'm sure that sort of thing drives retailers crazy: people want upgraded quality, but don't want to pay extra for upgraded quality.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The good doctor disagrees with me? Quelle suprise.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I happen to agree with Trip. Same goes for other types of items like acoustic guitars -- there's a lower threshold which must be met in order to receive a very definite step up in quality, and a higher threshold beyond which there's little to no meaningful difference to be found in the item itself. For pennies, the range $300 - $700 seems about right.

My favorite easily-got under-$100 penny is the ebay'd Ski-Moc.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to cast my vote for AE Kenwood. It is better quality than the Weejuns and has put up with two or three years of abuse pretty well. 

I like my Frye "Jack" penny loafers. Unfortunately, it does not appear that they are a production model. Glad I bought a couple pairs.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Trip English said:


> I've found over the past few years that the sweet spot for better shoes is between $300-$700. Below that and you're going to pay the difference in discomfort, visible wear, etc. while diminishing returns start to kick in around $700* when you've departed from a rational relationship between cost of manufacture and retail..


These numbers are right on, and are not arbitrary.

For $298, Alden seconds in calf. And for just under 700 (with taxes and shoe trees), Alden cordovans in great colors and styles.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Although I answered back when this thread was started, I've found a new favorite cheap penny loafer.

My current favorite is the Bass Logan in Tan (the only non-glossy color for the Logan). Its proportions are closer to classic Weejuns than the Gilman, it is unlined, and the quality is roughly the same.

https://www.zappos.com/bass-logan-tan-leather

I believe the Leavitt sold in the outlet stores is the Logan rebranded, but I haven't seen one in person since buying my Logans to confirm.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^However...
Just as the leather of which the Tan Logan's are constructed, ages better than the burgundy, corrected grain, Weejuns; so have I found the leather of which the Gilmans are constructed, to age better than the Logan's!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't have Bass Logans or Gilmans, but rather two pair of the Leavitt model. Burgundy brush off (glossiness long since stripped away with oven cleaner) and this pair in full grain in a fairly substantial weight of brown leather, found NOS a while back.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Oven cleaner? Did you invent that method? What is the make of that nice sleek pair pictured?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Oven cleaner? Did you invent that method?


When I was trying to clean the shellac off my Sebagos I considered putting them _in _the oven or lighting them on fire but never thought of oven cleaner. I may give it a shot to get some of the residual stuff off. I still haven't been able to bring myself to wear them since the refinish.

I may have already said this up-thread but Sebagos are good shoes except for the plasticky leather they make some of them (maybe all now) out of.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Oven cleaner? Did you invent that method? What is the make of that nice sleek pair pictured?


Yes - I simply squirted some Easy Off onto a rag, rubbed the offending Weejuns of their shine and later applied a conditioner and some polish. Much improved. The shoe pictured above is the NOS Weejun Leavitt.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

The Leavitt is my Weejun of choice as they have them in ample supply at the outlets. But it looks great stripped - I may have to try that.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

The Sebago Classics in the "Brown Oiled Waxy" finish aren't made with the plasticky leather. They're actually quite nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Pink and Green said:


> The Leavitt is my Weejun of choice as they have them in ample supply at the outlets. But it looks great stripped - I may have to try that.


Be careful - the shoe in the photo is a full grain version, not a stripped plastic version. You will never get a pair of the plastic Weejuns to look as good at those brown ones ds23pallas posted.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

RichardSergeant said:


> I should add that I looked at Bass and thought the quality was poor. Surely there's something else good that won't break the bank?


Bass Weejun Gilman. Much better than the other Weejuns - nicer leather, better finish.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Be careful - the shoe in the photo is a full grain version, not a stripped plastic version. You will never get a pair of the plastic Weejuns to look as good at those brown ones ds23pallas posted.


Yes! Doctor Damage is correct. Sorry if what I said before was misleading. The brown pair above has had nothing done to them. It is a burgundy pair that I removed the gloss from. They are still burgundy, just less glossy (but still cheap looking). Nevertheless, I find I still have a use for them, and they are staying together remarkably well.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

*LL Bean Suede Loafer PSA*

Instead of making a new thread, I decided to just tack a new post on this one. I saw in a catalog today that LL Bean has added a suede loafer to their 'classics' lineup mentioned earlier in this thread. Also in the catalog was a dark brown/black two-tone penny loafer, which is not yet on the website and a suede 'venetian' loafer that I actually sort of like, despite my usual disregard for this type of shoe.

Without narrow sizes, I'll never be able to consider these, but I thought I would pass it along. . .


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bean loafers look good. I wish they came in a lighter suede though.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I picked up a pair of Bostonians for $42 off the sales rack at Macy's today. They are the shiny burgundy brush, but for a pair of beater loafers to wear with jeans I don't really care.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

I ordered a pair of Sebago Caymans off of ebay recently, and will be returning them - the leather is terrible and the construction is awful as well. Even for $40, I would avoid this model.


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 1, 2010)

Just picked up a pair of Gilmans, 40% off! My first pair of loafers since my I-don't-remember-the-brands from high school, now half shredded after years of wear with no care whatsoever. We'll see how these turn out.


----------

